# Memorial Day, thoughts to the fallen



## Kraut783 (May 27, 2019)

Rest in Peace, you are not forgotten...Miss you Dad, every day.


----------



## Grunt (May 27, 2019)

Rest In Peace, Heroes!

Lest we ever forget your sacrifices....


----------



## Doofus (May 27, 2019)

This chokes me every time. I can still remember talking to a friend in VB asking him why does he have dog tags. He replied the tags are his fathers and he had passed away when of the only moments where I felt like shit. RIP to the fallen


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2019)

Taps at Arlington, for a friend, posting for all the fallen.  Blue skies.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 27, 2019)

"My years of military “service” gave me the opportunity and challenge of being a Green Beret and deploying on adventures all over the world, all the while getting paid good money for doing it. And now still in retirement—no longer “serving”—getting a nice little direct-deposit monthly stipend. Come to think of it, perhaps it is I who should be thanking that young gate MP whose very taxes today are paying for that stipend.

This past Memorial Day, and every Memorial Day, I can expect to hear the usual thank-you from friends and acquaintances and even the Lowe’s cashier who I show my retiree ID card for a ten percent military discount. The year-round discount itself is enough of an acknowledgment—please don’t also add the “Thank you for your service.”" 

Please, Thank Those Who Gave All, Not Me • The Havok Journal


----------



## Brill (May 27, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Please, Thank Those Who Gave All, Not Me • The Havok Journal
> 
> View attachment 28015




The HJ has some heavy hitters on its writing staff for sure.



> In its essence Memorial Day is our country’s honoring of those who accepted the obligation asked of them, no matter the war, but were unfortunate to be that small percentage who did not return home. A part of me also can’t help but acknowledge those who have returned from Iraq and Afghanistan with severe physical wounds. Limbs lost, eyesight gone, bodies deformed and scarred with terrible burns, disabling brain trauma.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 27, 2019)

lindy said:


> The HJ has some heavy hitters on its writing staff for sure.



They're always looking for more... ;)

This one is from Black Rifle Coffee Company's "Coffee or Die" magazine. It's about two TF 160th pilots, Dan McCants and John Quinlan:



> At the end of the day, that’s all any of us can do — no matter how well we knew a fellow brother or sister in arms, remember them and help keep their memories alive. On this and every Memorial Day, let us #SayTheirNames.



RIP, Irish&Yardbird

The Real ‘Call of Duty’: In Memory of Irish and Yardbird


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 27, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> "My years of military “service” gave me the opportunity and challenge of being a Green Beret and deploying on adventures all over the world, all the while getting paid good money for doing it. And now still in retirement—no longer “serving”—getting a nice little direct-deposit monthly stipend. Come to think of it, perhaps it is I who should be thanking that young gate MP whose very taxes today are paying for that stipend.
> 
> This past Memorial Day, and every Memorial Day, I can expect to hear the usual thank-you from friends and acquaintances and even the Lowe’s cashier who I show my retiree ID card for a ten percent military discount. The year-round discount itself is enough of an acknowledgment—please don’t also add the “Thank you for your service.”"
> 
> ...


I know, I get tired of the Memorial Day thank you's. I'm still alive... got more than a few buds who aren't though. To Them is who this day is about.


----------



## Centermass (May 27, 2019)

To those no longer with us, they gave their lives twice. 

The one they were living and the life they were going to live. 

~S~


----------



## Brill (May 27, 2019)

Centermass said:


>



That is very hard to watch.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 28, 2019)

Wow.  I never knew Chick-fil-A did this, another reason for me to love this business.

Why these tables were empty at Chick-fil-As around the country this weekend


----------



## Grunt (May 28, 2019)

I do like me some Chick-fil-A. Always have...and always will -- now even more than I did previously!


----------



## Kaldak (May 28, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Wow.  I never knew Chick-fil-A did this, another reason for me to love this business.
> 
> Why these tables were empty at Chick-fil-As around the country this weekend
> 
> View attachment 28050



What is the lemon for?


----------



## Brill (May 28, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> What is the lemon for?



The POW/MIA Table: A Place Setting for One, A Table for All - Navy Live


----------



## Grunt (May 28, 2019)

lindy said:


> The POW/MIA Table: A Place Setting for One, A Table for All - Navy Live



Good post, Brother....


----------



## Blizzard (May 29, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Wow.  I never knew Chick-fil-A did this, another reason for me to love this business.
> 
> Why these tables were empty at Chick-fil-As around the country this weekend
> 
> View attachment 28050


Thanks for the post.  Didn't know they did this either.

We set a fallen comrade table in each break room of my office for the month of May (military appreciation month in our office).  It's a great way to raise awareness and honor the memories of those that have made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------

